# Cubs win, Cubs win!!!!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cubs start off the preseason 1-0. Who did they beat??? The lowly Dodgers. Take that proutdoors. :lol: This is the year!!!!!!! Do it cubbies.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, God...here we go again. :roll: 

:wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Oh, God...here we go again. :roll:
> 
> :wink:


Go watch some soccer, or something...Fancy boy!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, God...here we go again. :roll:
> ...


Can I watch soccer WHILE I talk smack about the Cubs on here? I'm pretty good at multi-tasking. :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > mjschijf said:
> ...


Please do.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe it was on the Gutpile that I saw this... could have been elsewhere also. What do gay bears and the World Series have in common? 

NO CUBS!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they are just going to let you down again fixed blade. It just preseaon that dont count.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Maybe it was on the Gutpile that I saw this... could have been elsewhere also. What do gay bears and the World Series have in common?
> 
> NO CUBS!!!


Oh no u did i ent! :shock: BAM, that is right fixed. Baseball is for little sissssy girls. :lol: Sorry I got a little carried away there.   :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Cubs start off the preseason 1-0. Who did they beat??? The lowly Dodgers. Take that proutdoors. :lol: This is the year!!!!!!! Do it cubbies.


I'm with ya fixed blade...this will be the year!! Cubbies are the 'REAL' American sports team IMHO... :wink: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Cubs start off the preseason 1-0. Who did they beat??? The lowly Dodgers. Take that proutdoors. :lol: This is the year!!!!!!! Do it cubbies.
> ...


That's a pretty sad testiment to American sports if a team that hasn't won a championship in over 100 years is our main representative.

:mrgreen: _(O)_ *(u)* :shock: -_O- -/O\- *\-\* -BaHa!- -/O_- -oooo-

-^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\- -^|^- -/|\-

-O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

GO CUBBIES!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't get you guys hops up they are not going to make it again.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Cardinals are healthy again fixed, back to second for the cubs!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Care to make a friendly wager? $20 cubs finish the season with a better record than the cards.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Book it!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been a die-hard Philly fan since I was a young kid and Pete Rose moved over to the phightin' phils! There is nothing like watching your team win the World Series--best professional championship in sports!

I am rooting for a repeat of last year! Sorry, Cub fans, but your team is only loveable when they lose!


----------

